# wireless



## Grobar87 (Mar 25, 2010)

How to configure wireless in freebsd 8?I have atheros wireless card on my dell laptop vostro a860.I am very new in this so please help me...


----------



## vermaden (Mar 25, 2010)

Use this HOWTO mate:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3651

just replace wpi/iwn with ath.


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 25, 2010)

how to open /boot/loader.conf?
i got permission denied.(i am log in as root..)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit it, don't open it.


----------



## Grobar87 (Mar 25, 2010)

tnx now how to add those lines..just to write command and?(sorry i'm dump and new in this staff).


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 26, 2010)

For novice users PC BSD might be a better alternative. It comes with a nice graphical installer and a GUI tool to configure wireless.


----------



## hblandford (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a text editor in FreeBSD called:

ee

so just run:

ee /boot/loader.conf

This will get you editing the file.  There are instructions inside ee that tell you how to save the file etc.


----------

